# Feliks Zemdegs 5x5x5 single WR: 44.44 [Surprise Challenge]



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2013)

SURPRISE CHALLENGE
(I'm sorry)

Here's a 2x2x2 scramble: U R' F U' R U' F R' F R'

You only have one attempt to solve this. Please post your time and also your general average.

This is supposed to be a very bad scramble. I believe that for this scramble, optimal first face is 5 moves (HTM) and optimal first layer is 6 moves (HTM), which is the worst I've ever come across. Also something else slightly interesting: I think optimal first 1x1x2 block is 4 moves (QTM) which I think is also quite bad 

If you can sub 3 with your first attempt, I'll be amazed.


----------



## KCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

"WHAT?!?!? oh..."

edit: 4.96 lol


----------



## Genesis (Sep 7, 2013)

8.04, had to use a 444


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

First face can be formed in 5 moves.



Spoiler



y2 F' U R U' R



My time: 3.90
My average: No clue whatsoever


----------



## qqwref (Sep 7, 2013)

Sub 3? lol. I got 4.96.


Spoiler



x2 U' R2 U' R U R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
y U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry 5*5 judge, I had a challenge to do.


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 7, 2013)

5.58
avg 6


----------



## tx789 (Sep 7, 2013)

5.90
I used ortega

normal 4-8 my cll isn't good


----------



## cubingawsumness (Sep 7, 2013)

4.20
normal average - ehhh 4.5?

also I must suck at building faces because this one seems pretty normal to me


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 7, 2013)

2.58 first attempt, my general average is probably 2.2ish

Yay I amazed Rob Yau 



Spoiler: My solution:



x2 U R U' R2 U' R2 (6)
U2 R U' y' R2 F2 U' F U2 (8/14)
5.43 tps :/



Chris will probably sub2 it...

Edit: uberCuber's face cancelled into EG-1 gives:


Spoiler



y2 F' U R U2 R' F2 U F' R F' U2 (11)
Good solution


----------



## blokpoi (Sep 7, 2013)

3.77 
avg 3

solution:


Spoiler



x2 U2 R U' R U R' U' R' F2 R2
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## JustinJ (Sep 7, 2013)

Spoiler



y' (R' F R F')2
x2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2



(I didn't time and this wasn't my first try )


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 7, 2013)

*Feliks Zemdegs 5x5x5 single WR: 44.44*

5.08, and I average between 4.5 and 5.0.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 7, 2013)

2.97. Not really that difficult of a scramble. EG-1 case was rather obvious (although crappy)


----------



## cubingandjazz (Sep 7, 2013)

4.03

I average sub 4.5


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2013)

Bonus points for not using EG1 

I didn't see that 5 move face at all, on the first time I tried it. Also I guess I probably didn't test it out that well with cube explorer.


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 7, 2013)

5.11 Ortega


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 7, 2013)

11.51+

I average 2-3


----------



## CubeRoots (Sep 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> 2.97. Not really that difficult of a scramble. EG-1 case was rather obvious (although crappy)



not only was it obvious
but RATHER obvious


----------



## Riley (Sep 7, 2013)

5 flat. I average sub 4. I know almost full CLL.

edit: 1111th post!!!1111

edit: Feliks got the 5x5 WR anyway it looks like: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=254&cat=4&rnd=1


----------



## stevecho816 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes! 2.97 with CLL. Really inefficient layer and easy CLL lol. I average 3



Spoiler



x' z
U2 R U' R U R' U' R' F2 R2
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 7, 2013)

WHAT!?! Aw...

4.44. I normally average around 3.7.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 7, 2013)

5.25 with lock ups. I average somewhere around 3.5-3.8.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 7, 2013)

3.84, I average 3.99
I used some sort of retarded solution.



Spoiler



y z' R2 U
R U R' U' R' F R F'
U R U' R F2 R' U R' 
U2 F2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 7, 2013)

You stink Robert Yau. But I knew since it is a Friday.


----------



## yoshinator (Sep 7, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> You stink Robert Yau. But I knew since it is a Friday.



um... Feliks just set the 5x5 wr avg like 20 mintues ago... It's not friday in australia.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> But I knew since it is a Friday.



LOL


----------



## sa11297 (Sep 7, 2013)

3.65
that is what I average


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 7, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> um... Feliks just set the 5x5 wr avg like 20 mintues ago... It's not friday in australia.



Lol. :fp I would laugh if he got a 44.45. That would be funny.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. :fp I would laugh if he got a 44.45. That would be funny.



I think my reaction would be something closer to crying out in horror


----------



## Edward_Lin (Sep 7, 2013)

4.33 I avg 2.5


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 7, 2013)

6.66 (evil) I average 4.5-5.5 ish.


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 7, 2013)

3.41
general average: I don't know, just memorized the whole EG-1 set, so kinda fluctuating 
I did CLL for that scramble though

and btw, just watched a horror movie, and this gave me even more horror


----------



## TMOY (Sep 7, 2013)

7.02 (I average 5.50ish), but the fact that it was the very first solve of the day for me didn't help. This scramble is quite bad for Guimond too.



TheNextFeliks said:


> You stink Robert Yau. But I knew since it is a Friday.



It's not Friday in Europe anymore.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 7, 2013)

7.30
Around my average. But for 6.30am and firts solve of the day it's pretty good.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 7, 2013)

2.61 First attempt. I was somehow able to one-look it.


----------



## Meep (Sep 7, 2013)

It has a 1 move pseudo diag face.

L2 + U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R' + F2 R2

I didn't time it though, 'cause 2x2.


----------



## Weston (Sep 7, 2013)

x2 R2
F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2
U' F2 R2

ninjad by meep 

lnturkey


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 7, 2013)

10.06 and I average 10 - 12 seconds with Ortega.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh, this scramble again.
1.71
I already found a nice solution the other day when we were talking about this


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 7, 2013)

5.81

I average about 5.6-5.7


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 7, 2013)

4.26 avg3.7


----------



## EMI (Sep 7, 2013)

6.55

I don't really do 2x2


----------



## nccube (Sep 7, 2013)

2.37. I average 2.4-2.5



Spoiler: Solution



L2
U R' U R' F U' R U R2 
F2



And yes, it is my first try.


----------



## AndersB (Sep 7, 2013)

3.73, average 4.5
Had a sune as my CLL


----------



## auscuber (Sep 7, 2013)

3.91 with ortega


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 7, 2013)

2.76 (2.3-2.6 average)



Spoiler



z' x' F' U R U' R
R' U' L' U2 B U' R U'
x' U2



You could do non-matching 1x1x2 blocks then anti-CLL or EG-2.


----------



## Florian (Sep 7, 2013)

3.19 usual average is like a bit less than 4


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 7, 2013)

6.52, I average about 5.5 but I had just woken up after a heavy night.

I almost text my GF before opening the thread.
Well played Rob.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 7, 2013)

6.80. I got a pll skip lolz.


----------



## CubicNL (Sep 7, 2013)

6.90 lol, never do 2x2


----------



## FinnGamer (Sep 7, 2013)

I used guimond, and got a 4.96, my average is sub 5 with cll


----------



## KongShou (Sep 7, 2013)

wait, feliks didnt break the WR?


----------



## TDM (Sep 7, 2013)

KongShou said:


> wait, feliks didnt break the WR?


He got the WR average, not the single.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 7, 2013)

3.01 qeeboard, average 2.4mabyidk


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 7, 2013)

5.71. I average around mid-high 4, using Ortega and some CLL


----------



## tschakopeta (Sep 7, 2013)

3.41 
average: high 3


----------



## ottozing (Sep 7, 2013)

Got 3.9x on it when Tim Major showed me it. Average like 2.3 XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 7, 2013)

5.09 with ortega. pretty much spot on my average 

U L2 U L' U' L //layer (6,6)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' //oll (9,15)
y R2 U' R2 U' y U' R2 U' R2 U2 //pbl (9,24)
24/5.09 = 4.72tps


----------



## Stefan (Sep 7, 2013)

7.34
Don't know my general average, but my latest WCA average was 6.55.

Reminded me of an old idea which I posted now.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 7, 2013)

4.56 first try

That's pretty much my general average.


----------



## DarkCuber (Sep 7, 2013)

5.3


----------



## cityzach (Sep 7, 2013)

4.23, which is my average. This isn't that bad for ortega.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 7, 2013)

2.95
I average 2.8-2.9


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 7, 2013)

I will laugh so hard if he indeed gets one tommorow


----------



## lunchmaster (Sep 7, 2013)

3.96, And I average about 5 seconds.


----------



## kcl (Sep 7, 2013)

*Feliks Zemdegs 5x5x5 single WR: 44.44*

Lol I got a 2.87. I actually knew the CLL.. I average a low 4.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 7, 2013)

I DNFed. Scramble is too bad.


----------



## David0794 (Sep 7, 2013)

4.23 with Ortega...that's also my normal average.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 7, 2013)

5.25

average sub 5 with ortega


----------



## Konsta (Sep 8, 2013)

6.05
averaging sub5ish


----------



## (X) (Sep 8, 2013)

2.84 Ortega
No-warmup
3.60 Official avg, don't practise normally

x U2 R U' R U R' U' R
U sune from the back into PBL

Based on just the first layer I would consider this a good scramble.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 8, 2013)

3.23, first time touching a cube all day. Can you be at least partially amazed? 
Normal average is probably ~3.7.

Solution, nothing special:


Spoiler



y' x'
U2 R' U R' U' R U Rx' U2 R'L'
U R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## aceofspades98 (Sep 8, 2013)

DNF


----------



## BoBoGuy (Sep 8, 2013)

Fuu 3.04 ortega


----------

